# A mixed quintet



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well it's been a while since I posted anything of mine.

A few years back a higher education institution initiated a composition contest with a specific instrumentation to chose from. At that institution was a colleague of mine who played tenor sax and was part of the "specific instrumentation" and since the submissions were not going to be anonymous I thought him seeing my piece might give me an "edge". So I wrote the piece but not in enough time to submit it that year. "_Be patient_!" I said to myself and hopefully I can submit it next year. Well the next year the contest called for the mandatory inclusion of a vocalist which killed sending this piece again. "_Be patient!_" I said again to myself and hopefully next year...... Well next year came and the contest longer exists...LOL!!! And with this work being the odd combo of *clarinet, tenor sax, marimba, piano and cello*, I don't think it has much opportunity to get out into the world so I'll share it with you.

View attachment Mixed Quintet.mp3


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Very enjoyable work! I enjoyed the ostinato rhythms, and there were interesting rhythmic mismatches between the different voices.

I don't however detect a large scale contrast... there were clear distinct episodes with different instruments highlighted but not (to my beginner ears) a large scale overarching "goal". Even in minimalism with strong ostinato, there would be gradual overall changes... in your piece I mostly hear disjunct episodes.

Of course, you are welcome to correct me if you think I'm mistaken.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I'll be! This work was just accepted by a new music festival that will premiere it later this year. One of the hardest things to do as a composer is be patient and persistent.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I think it's very very nice and I'm sure it will sound amazing played live.

I like the contemporary flavor you bring here. The combo is beautiful to make different colors and textures.
For me, there are enough climax and rest parts. 
I think many people make a mistake trying to "make fit" contemporary compositions in classic patterns.
Well, I'm tired of uploading things here and there (in fact, I don't do it anymore) because most feedback I get is useless. I understand one likes a piece or hates it. But don't say anything is wrong just because it doesn't follow the classic tonal "rules". When the thing is I don't want to stick at them, and ther is a big harmonic universe to explore.

Anyway, beautiful and interesting piece and I wish you luck with it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with much of what you said, Xinver. I don't post to get feedback and neither should you. Post to share. Show what you're up to. 

Now, it is fair game once posted for others to critique, but that doesn't mean you or I have to accept their feedback as gospel. For example, I know that this piece is no where's near being minimalism. All ostinati in it are short-lived, but SeptimalTritone heard it that way and I was not about to start a discussion trying to convince him/her that their perspective was wrong.


----------

